# fiscal number for non-EU citizen



## masmbc (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi. Need some advice on how my partner might obtain a fiscal number. She is a non-EU citizen, and not presently resident in Portugal. I have a NIF and residencia. I am considering acting as a guarantor for her, if that assists in the process. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------

